# "pontilism"



## annie44 (Jan 7, 2007)

.....with a bow to Seurat


----------



## annie44 (Jan 7, 2007)

and upright...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice indeedy and I love that table too.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 7, 2007)

Annie44...

 Great looking display Annie... I  do hope you realize  that now everyone will be taking all their bottles off the shelf to see who has the biggest one...[]

 (pontil pile that is...[])

 Wayne


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice, impressive and creative. Great examples.
 Just don't handle them in the dark.
 Stinger


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 7, 2007)

Why Cindy, I thought you were just a mineral water sort of girl![]  Nice ones, Kelley


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 7, 2007)

NICE!!LOVE THEM LIPPS![8D]


----------



## annie44 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks, everyone - now let's see some more pontil pics!!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 8, 2007)

OK... If you insist...

  L to R: Stoddard red amber umbrella ink, sticky ball/sand chip U. Wolfe, scroll iron pontil, 18th century paddle "mold" gin...

  Ron


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 8, 2007)

Schweeeet Pontils! I got one big ...pontil at the house. No doubt there will be pontil envy when I show a pic of it tonight.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, while we're discussing pontil envy, I must say that I am envious of the pontil on that scroll flask.  I have not had the good fortune to own a bottle with an iron pontil, and that one is nice!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a big open pontil. I put a quarter inside to show the size.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 8, 2007)

Road Dog,
 Is that a demijohn?


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2007)

I always thought this one was interesting.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Road Dog...

 That is pretty neat... what does the rest of the bottle look like?[:-]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2007)

Here it goes


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2007)

My favorite pontil . Nice open tubular.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 9, 2007)

That's a keeper!!

  Ron


----------



## madman (Jan 14, 2007)

hey road dog. that is sick, omg, and old the ladies leg, that made my day, how old is that? very crude thanks for sharing bro mike


----------



## epgorge (Jan 14, 2007)

I just picked this pint scroll flask up, with an iron pontil. 
 Nice pontils by the way. Certainly recieved many posts.
 Ep


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

My best guess would 1700 or so. Not an expert on this type of Mallets. Maybe someone else will know better.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Cindy, what is that first one on the right? I have one just like it which is unembossed except for a small M on the front near the bottom. Is yours the same?


----------



## annie44 (Jan 16, 2007)

The two end ones are unembossed -  they appealed to me because they are otherwise nice early open pontiled meds - but no markings on them.


----------

